# 2nd pen, 1st kitless fountain pen



## Flyingwatchmaker (Feb 13, 2017)

So my first fountain pen is done, 2 months after getting all the tools, toys and materials... I keep casting blanks, so figured it was time to start making things with them... 

All parts are alumilite, with a fair few bubbles.. I'm not sure if I didn't get it in the pot fast enough, or stuffed the proportions a little.. regardless, I'll be trying the same recipe again, as the colours are quite stunning.. it does use a surprising amount of pearlex to make though! 

The nib/feed is a #5 Bock with a Beafourt inks piston converter, I've been using it for the past day, and is really nice to write with (a bonus) 

I also discovered that I need to make sure I lock things down on the lathe when drilling, as the drill for the section self fed a little and chipped the front majorly, meaning I had to cut it down shorter than I wanted :-( it doesn't look completely horrible, but is on the list of things to watch out for.

The cap is friction fit, I considered threading it, but thought I'd see how it went just friction fit.. seems to work ok!


----------



## Maverick KB (Feb 13, 2017)

Wow! Second pen you say? Wow. I had probably turned a couple thousand before I tried something like this, and even then I was nervous. You certainly did a much better job than my first couple attempts (all of which hit the trash) Keep going! Keep learning and keep showing off more beautiful pens. 

This is an amazing job for your second turn. You should be quite proud of it. Things like the drilling and the tiny bubbles are the type of challenges that make you an even better turner. 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## Flyingwatchmaker (Feb 19, 2017)

Maverick KB said:


> Wow! Second pen you say? Wow. I had probably turned a couple thousand before I tried something like this, and even then I was nervous. You certainly did a much better job than my first couple attempts (all of which hit the trash) Keep going! Keep learning and keep showing off more beautiful pens.
> 
> This is an amazing job for your second turn. You should be quite proud of it. Things like the drilling and the tiny bubbles are the type of challenges that make you an even better turner.
> 
> ...





Thanks, it's definitely got some learning curves to it, but is much more forgiving than the things I've been turning previously (watch case components, some watch movement parts) 

The resin casting is mostly fun, and may just be the alumilite I'm using.. I made some more sticks and will be turning them down when I get time, I've got about 10-15 to play with, as well as a big stack of wood blanks as well!


----------



## magpens (Feb 19, 2017)

Very nice pen !!!! . Especially so, since it is just your 2nd pen !!!!

I like the idea of a friction fit cap, and feel you deserve a lot of credit for getting the tapers right for that to work satisfactorily ... especially the inside of the cap !!!!

Well done !!


----------



## RobS (Feb 19, 2017)

Love the colors. Looks great.


----------

